# Butterfly betta are stunning



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Is there anyone who are addicts to betta butterfly ? Well i am. I just love them, specially when their color are even. 
If you have some, please share.
Here are some of my crazy butterfly betta.


----------



## ChelseaAnn (Jul 20, 2011)

I've never heard of Butterfly Bettas xD
Where do you get them?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Butterfly is just a color pattern. You can find them most anywhere and on any tail type. :3 It is pretty much a solid band of color along the edge of the fins. 

I have a yellow butterfly!! :3










His name is Endymion!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

bettarainbow are those yours. gimme. they are stunning!!!!! love the last one. he looks like the color of denim.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

OMG. They are stunning! I don't have a butterfly, but I've always wanted one!
The yellow one is STUNNING. I want it!


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

I love love love that first betta.
and you really posted this at 2:50 Am?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Butterfly patterned bettas are a favorite of mine. Here is a young doubletail butterfly male from one of my betta spawns.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

kathstew, 

Noooooooo! I am stealing the yellow one!
*nabs fish and runs away*


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

dragonlady your fish never cease to amaze me!!!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Are they also called "salamanders"? I've heard thats what these are called. Maybe its both


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Is the difference between a salamander and a butterfly that a salamander also has the white on their pectoral fins, as well as salamanders having different colored heads?


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, butterfly can also be call salamander but only for certain colors. I posted so late because i was just got back from work. I could not sleep


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

ChelseaAnn said:


> I've never heard of Butterfly Bettas xD
> Where do you get them?


I bought them from a local breeder who live in California. Actually, they have a webstore and they are selling fish but i forgot the name. I will have to look :hmm::hmm:


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> bettarainbow are those yours. gimme. they are stunning!!!!! love the last one. he looks like the color of denim.


Yes, they are all mine ;-).
I have around 50 half moon butterfly males just in my room. I'm glad that you like them.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well i definitely want some from the breeder. does he/she sell females. whats his name? does he/she ship?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

im addicted to Butterflys 
these are all before fin dammage/tail biting

Barney cello and ******-but shimmers-blue 

Pippin and Free willy are almost identical cept willys tails more white and pips developed more red in his band

Benny was a blue and white but ate his white 

cedric is a black and purple metallic butterfly before his colour changed XD

and melvin (RIP) was beautiful white and bright metallic blue 
View attachment 35299


View attachment 35300


View attachment 35301


View attachment 35302


View attachment 35303


View attachment 35304


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

bettarainbow said:


> Yes, they are all mine ;-).
> I have around 50 half moon butterfly males just in my room. I'm glad that you like them.



i would like even a glimpse of your room amazing!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

nice abby love the last one.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks Mel died recently


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

oh. sorry to hear that.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Charlie is my only boy, but he is a butterfly
EDIT: I read that salamanders have a more violet body color strictly, whereas butterfly's any color! So I don't know about my boy, I still think hes a butterfly!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

oh ok. good to know.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

I had one but sadly he died last week


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> well i definitely want some from the breeder. does he/she sell females. whats his name? does he/she ship?


Just got home from work like almost everyday. I bought most of my fishs from this website www.bettacolorourworld.com. They carry all tails type and their fish 
are really gorgeous but their price is not that cheap. Well, i think it depend on the fish you want to buy, they will post a high price if the betta they posted is really gorgeous. I bought few hm for $50 or more. Most of my betta i paid for was around $10 to $30.
They posted only the male with photo and they always have a female available to go with. 
For name of the breeder, i cant tell you because i believe few breeders own that website.
One more thing, you have to be quick to buy their fish, i have to wait for 2 months to be able to get some, but once i have my hand on it, i bought more than 3 pairs. Their fish will sell very fast.
Regarding shipping, they ship worldwide and they are very good on it. Just read all the testimonials left by other buyers. 
I hope this info will help you.


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Abby said:


> i would like even a glimpse of your room amazing!


I will try my best to get some shots from my fish room, i dont usually share this with others but your guys seem to be so cool and so nice, i will do my best.
I dont think i will post those shots here in the forum but once it is in, you should probably check my photo album from my profile.
BTW, your veil tails are really pretty ;-)


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

BetterBetta said:


> Charlie is my only boy, but he is a butterfly
> EDIT: I read that salamanders have a more violet body color strictly, whereas butterfly's any color! So I don't know about my boy, I still think hes a butterfly!


Yes he is. :nicefish:
He is very colorful, i really like him.


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's one of mine


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Flagg, Walmart, male VT butterfly 
You can get butterflies ANYWHERE



















There was another VT butterfly at the WW I got him, the other male had better coloring (more even and he had a piebald head) but I <3 this guy


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

I agreed with some of you, you can get butterfly anywhere except for those gorgeous ones like some of my fishes with even coloration. Enjoy.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I love butterflies too! Everyone has gorgeous fishies.

Right now I have two, a light yellow VT and a turquoise grizzle CT. 

This is Fairfax, looking grumpy. 









And my new CT boy, Quest.


----------

